# Bitis gabonica



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

my new gaboon viper
http://








http://








http://








http://


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very very nice!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Stunning! :flrt: Gaboons are certainly very impressive!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful snake.One of the few id consider a DWAL for.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely patterning, who did he/she come from?


----------



## Viperidae. (Mar 22, 2010)

: victory:looks great mines huge now, nearly touching 5 ft


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Lovely patterning, who did he/she come from?


It was bought in Hamm the other weekend but just picked it up today, Its 09 CB my mate got 2 and i got the really stroppy one:lol2: they wer related and i have had the male


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice love gabby,s got a young rhino coming in 3 weeks


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww man.... baby _Bitis_ are the cutest.

Oh how I dream of owning _Bitis_ vipers for myself. Alas, I think the Local Authority and the OH stand sternly in my way.

/sigh... Ure a lucky git. Kudos for you.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

congrats m8 gorgous gaboon


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry i must say this is a East African gaboon viper Bitis gabonica gabonica
this is for aimed at a certain person who's name we shall not speak who has messaged me telling me i dont know what i am keeping....here is the message from said VL 

"Your Gabs are Bitis rhinocerus, mate.  - Bitis gabonica is the East African Gaboon, these are West African, B. rhinocerus. - Ask if you don't believe me."
VIPERLOVER FAIL YOU NEED SOME REMEIDIAL SNAKE RECOGNITION LESSONS

And cheers for all the comments from the you guys:2thumb:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hate to say it Lee but, he's right, it's B.rhinocerous the west Af.
b.g. from the East has two stripes from the eye . You'rs may not have nose horns yet but, they will develop as he ages


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW, Absolute beauty you have there, gorgeous soft pastel colours


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK ill take that from you AL seen as you have actually kept these, but they were purchased i am led to believe as east African (not by me) from Hamm. This is the first ive ever owned and and when i first saw it i thought it was west african but was unsure my friend who had the other also thinks it may be west african but as i say bought as gabonica.

At the end of the day im not too big a man to admit i am wrong, as i said this is a new sp for me and i didnt know that the stripes on the eyes were a factor in recognition, so for that Al i am greatfull for you putting me right, and making me look a TWIT with an A lol. And to VL who is proberbly sitting there gloating......this is the very reason why we told you all those months ago to STOP what you were doing as noone will take you seriously.....ever!!! you indeed were right and if you hadnt been such a prat all those times i may have asked someone like Al if this is correct and then credited you for spoting it instead of going off on one...but i will say sorry to VL but must ad one thing at least this is mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

"at least these are mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:" LOL!

Definitely West mate, without doubt. A real cracker though!


----------



## jamierush (Sep 4, 2008)

*very nice*

very nice gaboon mate ,seen a very big one at chester zoo and fell in love with it straight away i couldnt belive it when i seen the size of it 



not great pic will get a better one when we go again lol


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i wanted them a few years ago but were all wc or too expensive so i never botherd but when this one came along i thought it was a good price and had it. my one is a west african and if im not mistaken the one in the photo is the east african. Thanks to Al Hyde i know a different way of recognising them rather than the nose. Just goes to show we are always learning in this hobby which is the great part about it, i have seen the one at chester and iys an impressive beast


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not jealous in the slightest that you have my favourite ever snake! :whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice mate!
I’d love some of those one day....................














Oh hang on, I’ve got 6 already :lol2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

PDR said:


> Oh hang on, I’ve got 6 already :lol2:


He He , i have 5 paul . Are all yours Westerns?


----------

